# snowboard pants/bibs



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally I find bibs too hot for pnw. So I just get pants and sew in some suspenders using some webbing and a cam lock to adjust them; thus plenty of room; sling them low or uptight and no binding of my fatae gut with a belt. You are more likely to find some pants more closer to your size...maybe short xl or xxl pants.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm a big bib guy. No more snow down the pants, no more adjusting the belt. Also great for spring riding with a hoodie. 

Pretty much they offer a lot of freedom and more protection from the elements (if it gets hot open the vents).

Also, if they are too long it doesn't matter that much cause you can roll them up when you aren't boarding, and when you are, the excess will just sit on the boot.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Im a big fan of the volcom freakin chino snow pants, they generally run large

Amazon usually offers free returns on them, give them a shot


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...if you aren't the natural, DIY seamstress that @wrathfuldeity is? 
I use these on ALL mt sb pants to keep them up while riding and so as not show any "ass crack" when strapping in.  :laugh:



















*Don't *use the clip kind. They'll only tear up your gear. 

It also avoids the annoyance of constantly adjusting belts, or having snow scoop down yer butt when taking the occasional fall.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to just use bibs for backcountry riding, for reasons basser mentioned and then use pants for resort and spring riding. I've gotten so used to bibs and having a breathable gore-tex Dakine bib, that I can't stand riding in pants anymore. I love not having a belt and being more sealed no matter what time of year. Wrathfuldeity and Chomps have a great solution for fit/function if you want to stick with pants.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Hoosier2303 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm new to the sport as I have only spent 1 season riding. This upcoming season I want to buy some new/nice outerwear but I have a hard time finding pants/bibs that will fit. I have about a 36-38 waist and about a 30-32 inseam. Looking online at sizing charts on pants that interest me and all the sizing seems like I would have to get something that is like 34-35 inches for the inseam just to fit my waist. Is there anyone else out there thats about 5'10" 210 lbs that has any recommendations on pants that fit? Or are bibs the way to go? Will they provide more room?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I'm pretty close to your measurements, and I've just given up and gone with bibs. They also have the advantage of a few extra pockets on the chest, inside your jacket. Perfect place for my phone, for instance.

I've gotten the XL in Burton and Volcom, and they fit just right--a bit loose overall, which gives me room for padded shorts.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

forgot to mention in my previous post...

Volcom pants and jacket with zip tech, somewhat mimics a bib, but with the freedom of a pant

the Large or XL should fit you, here is a video explaining the tech if you aren't familiar


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hoosier2303 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I'm new to the sport as I have only spent 1 season riding. This upcoming season I want to buy some new/nice outerwear but I have a hard time finding pants/bibs that will fit. I have about a 36-38 waist and about a 30-32 inseam. Looking online at sizing charts on pants that interest me and all the sizing seems like I would have to get something that is like 34-35 inches for the inseam just to fit my waist. Is there anyone else out there thats about 5'10" 210 lbs that has any recommendations on pants that fit? Or are bibs the way to go? Will they provide more room?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


Thats pretty much my height, weight and waist give or take. Long pants are just something you gotta deal with, most do have a little snap around the heel area that help with keeping the bottom from dragging too much.
I have some Rip Curl Gum pants and they are great because they have that 4 way stretch fabric, I'd look for something similar.
I used to ride bibs but I usually wear a sweater for my mid layer and it's too bulky and annoying under the bib, and over the bib kind of defeats the purpose and if you ever have to remove your straps it's annoying too. No belt is the only plus.


----------

